# my house smells like termite poison



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

Help me get rid of this smell!

We had termites, so the company came and drilled some holes in the wall of the dining room and kitchen and sprayed something in there that is supposed to drip down the inside of the wall and make the wood poisonous to anyone who eats it.

When I mentioned I was pregnant (and have a four year old), they said we'd probably want to clear out of the house for three hours after the treatment.

That was Monday afternoon and our house still smells (Thursday evening, now)! I am so pissed. I would never have done this if I'd known . . . okay, I had to do something, but I would have at least explored options. We are under warranty with this company and none of their previous treatments have smelled up the house.

We've been squatting at my in-laws house while they're out of town, but we didn't plan on moving out, and it is getting really inconvenient, they are coming back on Monday, and the smell doesn't seem to be going away!

We don't want to leave windows open when we're not there because of security. We open them all for a couple of hours a day. The rest of the time we are running the AC which my husband *thinks* does not recycle the air, so theoretically that should be as good as having the windows open.
I've spread baking soda in the rooms where the treatment was done.

What else can I do? I'm desperate to come home but my house makes me sick, and did I mention I'm pregnant?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I would call the company who did the work and ask them for advice.

Meanwhile, I would figure out a way to get the windows open for long periods and run fans to clear out the air.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

UGH, what did they use, was it termidor?

I don't remember termidor having any weird odor...so I'm wondering if they used something else!


----------



## Pragnesh (Jul 9, 2021)

you can use orange and neem oil spray on effected areas. It gives you best result. You can also get rid of termites.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Vinegar has long been used as an all-natural deodorizer and can remove the most pungent aromas from your home. Vinegar can be used in a variety of ways to remove odor. Placing vinegar-filled bowls around your home will help pull odors from the air. Another option is to bring 1 cup of water plus 1 tbs. of vinegar to a boil. Once the mixture is brought to a boil, lower the heat and allow to simmer.

For a more pleasant scent, boil a pot of water and either cinnamon sticks, cloves or vanilla extract to aid in the odor removal. Once the items are brought to a boil, lower the heat and allow to simmer until almost dry. Repeat anytime you need to freshen the air in your home.


----------

